# Word of the Day - Intaglio



## debodun (May 12, 2022)

Intaglio (noun) - a design incised or engraved into a material.  (verb) - engrave or represent by an engraving.

I have a cameo that has an intaglio design.


----------



## ohioboy (May 12, 2022)

Any Coat of Arms is an Intaglio design.


----------



## RubyK (May 12, 2022)

I wore a uniform at the Catholic high school I attended so many years ago, which included a navy blue vest with the_ intaglio _design for the name of the school. (*R*egina* H*igh *S*chool)


----------



## Murrmurr (May 12, 2022)

I use my intaglio pens to do scrimshaw work.


----------



## debodun (May 12, 2022)

Murrmurr said:


> I use my intaglio pens to do scrimshaw work.


I have an authentic piece of scrimshaw.


----------



## Murrmurr (May 12, 2022)

debodun said:


> I have an authentic piece of scrimshaw.


I used to do scrimshaw art on bone and artificial bone knife handles on the knives my dad made. He could get double the price for his scrimshawed knives.

I still have 5 pieces of my scrimshaw that he didn't get to use before he had a stroke....an eagle, a conch, a pin-up girl, a clipper ship, and a deer.


----------



## Em in Ohio (May 13, 2022)

As an infrequent duster, I create intaglio designs in the depths of my debris.


----------



## Murrmurr (May 13, 2022)

Em in Ohio said:


> As an infrequent duster, I create intaglio designs *in the depths of my debris*.


A great medium. I, too, have created countless dust-etchings.


----------

